# Bildschirm bleibt schwarz - Maus ist sichtbar



## flausch1990 (15. März 2011)

Guten Abend liebe Leute,

ich hab letzte Nacht zwischen 2 und 5 Uhr Let's Plays aufgenommen (erste Versuche bei RoM), gerendert, gespeichert.
Da ich zu müde war fürs hochladen, wollt ich das eigentlich heut morgen machen. Also Rechner runtergefahren. Allerdings ist dann bei den Windows Updates meine Sicherung durchgebrannt und der Rechner war natürlich aus.
Wenn ich ihn jetzt wieder hochfahren will, bleibt der Monitor schwarz, anstatt das er mir die verschiedenen User Accounts zeigt. Die Maus ist auch sichtbar, genau wie der *Windows XP* Ladebildschirm davor.
Hat jemand evtl. eine Idee, was ich tun kann?
Sicherheitskopien hab ich mir noch keine gemacht, da der Rechner nichtmal eine Woche alt ist und ich bisher eigentlich nie größere Probleme hatte und gehofft hatte, ich könne die heute machen.



mfg,
flausch1990

Vielen lieben dank schonmal für jeden Rat.


edit:
evtl. wichtiges:
Hab XP
"Als letzte bekannte Konfiguration" führt mich auch nur zu einem schwarzen Bildschirm. Abgesicherter Modus genau das selbe.
CD Laufwerk startet zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht
Komme nur in BIOS - kenne mich aber leider mit Phoenix trusted core nicht aus.


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2011)

Mal versuchen im abgesicherten Modus zu booten, ggf. mit Windows CD.


----------



## flausch1990 (15. März 2011)

Geht leider auch nicht, der bildschirm ist genauso, nur das in den Ecken noch abgesicherter Modus steht.
War eine meiner ersten Ideen (eigentlich die einzige, neben allen Kabeln überprüfen).


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2011)

Dann Windows CD rein und Reparatur versuchen.


----------



## flausch1990 (15. März 2011)

Nagut, danke.
Dann werd ich morgen direkt mal zum used PC-Shop fahren und schauen,dass ich eine bekomme.


----------



## Malt (15. März 2011)

evtl. mal den Rechner in der letzten bekannten konfiguration hochfahren ? *weiter grübelt*


----------



## flausch1990 (15. März 2011)

Bleibt leider genau so.


----------



## flausch1990 (16. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dann Windows CD rein und Reparatur versuchen.


Hab ich probiert. Komm allerdings nur in Phoenix trusted sytems (BIOS) rein...
Der Startet die CD überhaupt nicht.
Und mit Phoenix kenn ich mich leider überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Rikkui (16. März 2011)

Ich nehm an du hast windows 7? drück ma beim hochfahren f8 da solltest dann mehrere optionen auswählen können die erste is glaub reparatur.
Ansonsten kannst glaub auch "als letzte bekannte konfiguration" wählen sollte normalerweise auch helfen
Als letzten möglichkeit was ich noch kenn is das du mit cmd startest und dort dann sfc /scannow eingibst


----------



## flausch1990 (16. März 2011)

Wie oben steht, hab ich XP ;-)
Werds gleich nochmal dicker unterstreichen.
CD starter der PC zu demZeitpunkt noch nicht, und die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich noch habe, ist BIOS. Wobei ich von dem Phoenix keine Ahnung hab.
"Als letzte bekannte Konfiguration" bringt mich leider zu genau dem selben Bildschirm.


----------



## Arosk (16. März 2011)

F8 drücken beim Booten, oder im BIOS die Boot Priorität umstellen, damit er das Laufwerk als erstes versucht zu booten (sollte aber standardmäßig schon so sein)


----------



## Rikkui (16. März 2011)

Dein Rechner ist keine Woche alt und hast XP? Oo
Wer vk sowas?^^


----------



## flausch1990 (16. März 2011)

Used PC Shop in Wiesbaden


----------



## Rikkui (16. März 2011)

"used pc shop" Benutzte PC's shop?^^


----------



## flausch1990 (16. März 2011)

Genau.
Aber außer dem Gehäuse ist eigentlich alles neu. Gehäuse ist das Standard Ding von Esprimo, das man in fast jedem Klassenzimmer/Burö findet. XP ist da nur drauf, weil das ein Geburtstagsgeschenk meines Vaters war. Der ist zu eizig für Vista oder 7. 


Edit1:
Gibt neues:
Hab die CD zum laufen bekommen!
Jetzt würd ich gern ganz normal die Rapair laufen lassen. Hängt auch nichtmehr am Administrator Passwort.
Allerdings gibt mir die Installation dann an "D:Windows" und dann die Konsole... ich weiß den Pfad allerdings nicht, da der Rechner zu neu dafür war.
Gibt es evtl. eine Möglichkeit, den Pfad jetzt noch zu finden? Oder weiß den evtl. sogar jemand? Hab noch nichts verstellt, müsste also theoretisch noch der original Pfad sein.

Edit2:
Oder soll ich einfach neu installieren? Gibt's da die Möglichkeit, dass die alten Daten (soweit möglich ALLE) erhalten bleiben? Kenn mich mit XP leider überhaupt nicht aus. Als das raus kam, war das noch die Zeit als ich das meinen alten Herrn immer hab machen lassen.

Edit3:
Okay, das mit fixboot und fixmbr hab ich hinbekommen, geklappt hats aber leider nicht. Ist noch genauso wie vorher.


----------



## flausch1990 (16. März 2011)

Edit: Sry fürDoppelpost, habs mal in den vorherigen gepackt.


----------

